# New outboard Yamaha jet



## heathyoung (Oct 31, 2014)

First Yamaha jet. Man these things are quiet.


----------



## GARoughneck (Oct 31, 2014)

Great looking boat, congrats! What's the horsepower at the pump? Good looking truck too


----------



## heathyoung (Oct 31, 2014)

GARoughneck said:


> Great looking boat, congrats! What's the horsepower at the pump? Good looking truck too



It is a 115/80. Super strong. Still fine tuning. Thanks on the truck. I had a 12 model and was tired of having water up to the doors everytime I launched and loaded the boat. Don't have that problem anymore.


----------



## Keystone (Oct 31, 2014)

And a G3 to boot! Nice rig.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Oct 31, 2014)

Good luck with the new motor and boat. Just so its out there GM is the way to go =D> ! Don't let anyone tell you different.


----------



## overboard (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice setup!


----------



## moelkhuntr (Nov 1, 2014)

Very nice setup.


----------



## heathyoung (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. Since the pic I have installed my Terrova 80 and my deckhand 40. I have both power poles and getting ready to instal. I have a question though. I can mount them thru the transom but I'm hesitate do to motor clearance. Has anyone used the adapter brackets that mount between the motor and the transom. I do not have a jack plate so that option is out. I'm just wondering how well they work. My last boat was an inboard aluminum jet so I didn't have this issue. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## River ski (Nov 3, 2014)

I have mounting brackets on mine . I had to mod them a little because I flipped them up side down due to high transom


----------



## heathyoung (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I actually thought about that but I didn't want to pull the motor so I ended up drilling thru the hull and mounting as low as I could.


----------

